# Confluence Kayaks Boat Swap 2,3 April,



## cokayakboy (Jul 20, 2009)

Remember guys, if you want to sale or to buy kayak gear, the boat swap of confluence kayaks is the option.

Great deals, familiar atmosphere, and a lot of gear...
Confluence Kayaks
303-433-3676
2373 15th ST Denver CO
80202


----------



## ColoDepuD (Feb 26, 2011)

What time does it start?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

ColoDepuD said:


> What time does it start?


I think it starts at 8 or 9 am on saturday.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

From the Confluence e-newsletter I received:
"We'll be here from 10am-6pm on Saturday and 11-5 on Sunday"


----------



## ColoDepuD (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks fatman. I'll be there at 10!


----------

